# What to ask for in senior wellness visit?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Ruby my little shih poo is going in for a wellness check at the vet in a couple weeks. My question is what tests should I run on a senior? We will be running blood work for sure and having the vet give us a quote on removing 1-2 back teeth that I know will need to come out at some point. 

What on the blood work should we test for? Just all the regular stuff?

My next question is. I know for sure 1-2 of her back teeth will need to come out at some point. They arent infected now (slab fractures that happens years ago) but they have a ton of tartar build up and I know at some point they will get infected. Should we just make an appointment this year to remove them before they get infected while shes 9 years old..or wait until they cause a problem when that could be when shes 12-13? I think it would be better to pull them now even though they arent causing a problem then waiting till shes older and possibly not as healthy as she is today....??


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I changed Vets several times umtil I found a team that I have confidence with. Unless I notice a specific problem which I tell the Vet about, I trust there judgement.


----------

